# google.de Geht nicht mehr  HILFE !



## Psyclic (10. Oktober 2003)

Also, was hier jetzt steht ist *KEIN* Witz !
Ich brauch ehrlich HIlfe !

Letztens wollt ich mal wieder google nutzen, tippte die adresse ein, enter... und was ich zu sehen bekam war eine Seite mit dem Titel "cPanel" und irgend nem Webserver Frontend.
Wenn ich auf die Bilder geklickt hab (rechtsklick/eigenschaften) waren diese alles samt mit dem pfad http://www.google.de/blabla/image.datei benannt, also das hat mich schonmal seeeehr verwundert.
Nun ja... ich hab schon meine registry durchsucht und meinen Rechner, auch Ad-Aware etc hab ich laufen lassen... Virus scan noch nicht, da ich nicht denke das des nen Virus is, oder doch ?

HILFEEE !


----------



## Georg Melher (11. Oktober 2003)

Könnte doch ein Virus bzw Trojaner namens QHosts sein, der ändert die DNS-Einträge und Du kommst auf völlig andere Seiten als geplant.  

Schau mal unter folgendem Link: Klick mich 

Wenn das Problem gelöst ist, schreib's bitte mal hier rein...würde mich interessieren.  

Good Luck


----------



## Erpel (11. Oktober 2003)

Versuch doch einfach mal die Ip von google.de in den browser einzugeben.

216.239.59.99


----------



## Psyclic (11. Oktober 2003)

IP geht... news/groups.google.de geht auch... das mit dem trojaner check ich mal !
Dankeschön


----------

